# setting up mysql and php - arrggghhh



## Oli (Feb 21, 2005)

Hi
I opened WebServerX Kit 0.8. I think I have installed MySQL and php (I think). (WebServerXKit install MySQL 4.1.8, Apache 2.0.52, and php 5.0.3)

I don't know what i have to do now. I'm very new to this (and to my Mac). Can someone give me an overview of what I am meant to do from here?

I know i have to: 
"Create a password for the MySQL root user after the installation" because it told me so during the installation process. 
How do i do this?

I've got a page saying "Welcome to phpMyAdmin 2.6.1-rc1" in front of me at the moment and a message in red letters that I assume is  related but i still am not sure what i am supposed to do. The message says"

The $cfg['PmaAbsoluteUri'] directive MUST be set in your configuration file!
Your configuration file contains settings (root with no password) that correspond to the default MySQL privileged account. Your MySQL server is running with this default, is open to intrusion, and you really should fix this security hole."

I've seen reference to a file called "config.inc.php" which i think i am supposed to amend. Is that right? Should i have it?If so, where is it?

Thanks for any help in advanc. I'm sure i'll get my head round it once i get things set up...


----------



## mdnky (Feb 21, 2005)

First, make sure MySQL is running.

To set the MySQL root password (the following path is assuming you installed with an official binary from MySQL.com in the standard location, if not change it to the correct path), do this:

Open Terminal, then type the following command changing the red portion to the password you want.

/usr/local/mysql/bin/mysqladmin -u root password password-you-want-set


----------



## Oli (Feb 23, 2005)

Thanks mdnky. I'll see how far i get and may be back to ask again before too long,
Cheers for your help


----------



## lammetje (Mar 20, 2005)

I came across the same thing. Here is what I did (for use on my own computer):

- Open your localhost/phpmyadmin/index.php file.
- Go to Privileges. You see the user overview.
- Edit the user: root, host:localhost user.
- Type in your password in the 'change password' box. Click Go.
- Open your config.inc.php file with a text-editor (in your phpmyadmin directory)
- Search for $cfg['Servers'][$i]['password']. Between the ' ', you type in the password.

Now, it should work. 

Also, make sure your filled in the path where to find phpmyadmin, for example, like this:
$cfg['PmaAbsoluteUri'] = 'localhost/phpmyadmin/';
(if phpmyadmin is installed in your localhost directory)


----------

